
The Golden Kubernetes Tooling and Helpers List - alexellisuk
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WPHt0gsb7adVzY3eviMK2W8LejV0I5m_Zpc8tMzl_2w/edit
======
gkze
Great list! have you seen [https://ramitsurana.github.io/awesome-
kubernetes](https://ramitsurana.github.io/awesome-kubernetes)? It's got a lot
of goodies in there, too.

